# Rolling Stock (Last question for today, promise...)



## Necro (Nov 19, 2010)

OK...so...anyone have recommendations on less expensive rolling stock? I can easily grab Life-Like stuff for $2 a car (and have) just to have something...but I think I'd like a few nice ones...something to go with a nicer set. But...not sure even where to start, what a good price is, etc.

(Note: HO scale.)


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Cheap cars are normally around $5-$10 dollars. Sky's the limit after that. I saw an unweathered flat car with a truck trailer on the back the other day and it was $75


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

cheap cars i have no interest. for nice cars i like walthers gold and newer lines of athearn RTR, 15-20$ normally but some deals can be found. for REALLY nice ones there is athearn genesis that starts at ~25 a piece, gets quite expensive. but again, deals can be found (snaged two ACF covered hoppers for 20 each shipped)


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Are you looking for running quality or detail or both. I personally go first for cars that run well. A good an inexpensive source I have found are Roundhouse kits and Athearn Blue Box kits. Both are discontinued but can still be found on EBay and at train shows. I try to limit my cost to <$7 including shipping per car. Sets can go slightly higher. The only thing I need to do to these is change the couplers to the KDee style. If you use Horn Hooks they this will not be an issue. Occasionally you may need to add a little weight. Pennies or nuts work grate for this. If you want new then the Bachmann silver series are good running cars. They have metal wheels and knuckle style couplers. As said before if detail is what you want you are looking at $20 and up for cars.


----------

